# So, you're listening, huh?



## ChiefRascal (Aug 16, 2006)

Well, Tivo, I'm quite disappointed with the latest release of the OS (KidsZone).
My channels now change painfully slow which makes Live virtually useless, as far as surfing goes.
I've read some of the other posts with regard to this issue and I think it's unexceptable that your not doing anything about it, or at least, acknowledging the problem. Yes, I see that there are some with the new OS that claim they are not having an issue. But, there are many that indeed are.
Please get to the bottom of this. It's not our imagination, or the network, or BATTERIES, for goodness sake. Please fix this soon. Thank you.

ChiefRascal

PS You may respond to me personally, if you wish. Thanks.


----------



## LionMage (Aug 18, 2004)

You aren't the only person who is disgusted with the latest software release. (OK, disgusted might be too strong a word, but I'm definitely more than "disappointed.") I've noticed lots of small bugs in the user interface and user experience since this latest update, including an annoying bug in the Save to VCR function. I've posted another thread in this section detailing the problems I've had with this latest release, and how difficult TiVo makes it to report bugs and complain about misfeatures.


----------

